# Important question about sedation and feed...



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

My gut tells me not to feed her, but then my brain says, well, her gut doesn't like to be empty, it can cause issues....so....
on Tuesday at 10 am Flicka will be lightly sedated to have her gutteral pouch scoped and flushed. I normally feed at 8, a mix of Stragedy healthy edge and alfalfa pellets...so all pelleted feed.
She's on 24/7 good pasture, and gets hay once a day....keeps her out of the hot sun for a while.
So..do I feed or not feed the girl that morning before her procedure. Please help here. 10 years working for a vet, we never allowed people to feed small animals before..but horses work differently.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I would give her a mouthful of meadow hay to keep her happy. It's better for them to have little to no food in their stomach for a sedation. A light sedation won't cause many problems if she has eaten, but I always like to be on the safe side and avoid any heavy feeds.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats how I was thinking also.... Gonna still call vet in am to see his take on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ooh, forgot to say thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Unless the procedure itself is going to be directly affected by feeding her, I would feed her as normal. I have never been told by a vet that my horses cannot have food before sedation, which they get to have their teeth floated. They can't eat for a couple hours after, and I can't imagine keeping her stomach empty for half the day is healthy for her.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Macabre, hence why I suggested feeding mouthfulls of meadow hay  I am one of these over protective horse owners, and prefer to be safe than sorry. Plus any horse going into surgery with a full sedation is fasted for a full day and often night before. It won't kill them


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

No, they are going through her nasal passage and checking all of that, and her gutteral pouch, at the top. Then they're gonna flush it. 
I'll let y'all know what the vets take on it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Call your vet and ask what he/she would like you to do. Feeding her may be an issue for the test, or itmay not. Feed generally only stays in the horse's stomach for 15-30 minutes after the horse is done eating.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, had to wait till vet was open today. 
Feed her early he says. 
Thanks everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

For starters, small animals are normally sedated to the point of being totally not aware. Your horse will still be standing. Different level of sedation.

Small animals can regurgitate. Horses can not. The reason for holding food before sedation is to lower the risk of aspirating regurgitated matter.

Since your horse can not regurgitate this is not an issue.

My horses get sedated at least once per year for their teeth and sheath cleaning and I have never been advised to with hold food.

Being a careful horse owner is a great thing. Being a paranoid horse owner will only drive you crazy.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I was not being paranoid, I was being careful. 
I've never had a horse that needed to be sedated to have their teeth done, in fact, I've owned 5 horses in my lifetime and never has one of them been sedated at all...
In fact, lucky for me, other than one colic episode, I've never had to even had a horse have to be vetted for anything other than routine vet care. Guess it's my turn now!
Thanks again...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I was not actually referring to you when I said about being paranoid. Sorry I was not more clear. I think it was a legitimate question. 


Sedation for teeth and a good thorough sheath cleaning is part of my annual routine vet care. Just to clarify.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

It's fine. I AM on the other hand paranoid it's never going to stop raining over here and we are gonna have to put off her procedure. Or build an ark 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ark building can be fun.... :lol:

Fingers crossed things go well!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Paranoid was a reference to my comment I am guessing? No I am not paranoid, just careful. And don't believe that just feeding some light meadow hay over a full hard feed just before a sedation is going to kill a horse, I would rather be safe than sorry  Dont really see how that's paranoia, but anyhow...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Actually, skipping the hard feed is FAR more dangerous. Yes, horses going into surgery often skip food, and there is an enormous risk for it. It's not because it's "ok", it's because it's necessary under the circumstances and the lesser of two evils.

The equine digestive tract is one the most sensitive around, and moreso by the completely unnatural way we feed them. A horse that gets a solid 3-5 pound meal of concentrates 1-2x daily is in far more danger from skipping meals then from eating before sedation. If your horse only gets hay/grass and a lighter type meal of a more forage type (beet pulp/complete feed) it's not as big of a deal, but you have to be extremely careful how much you're messing with the feed schedule.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I've never had a horse drop dead on me yet, or even get any form of sickness due to my care for them, and my vet also supports my avoidance of giving a full, heavy hard feed before sedation. A few hours before is no problem, but if I've got a vet coming out early morning, I will feed meadow in the morning. Vet agrees with me on that one, and as I said, I haven't had one drop dead so I'll continue thank you very much


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Dropping dead isn't your issue, colic is. And just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it won't. That's fine, do as your vet says, but your comment was completely misleading as you insinuated anyone who DOES feed their horse is endangering them which is silly - on what basis is it dangerous? What does your vet tell you is going to happen to your horse if you feed him?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*sigh - shakes head and walks off*


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Kayty said:


> *sigh - shakes head and walks off*


Seriously? I just asked you a completely legitimate question - if you're going to tell other people feeding a horse before sedation is dangerous, then some information on WHY would be nice. Not just because "my vet said so."


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to have caused a riff here. 
I'll let you guys know how it goes in the am. We upped her feeding time in the morning to six. I feed strategy and alfalfa pellets, not a grain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Seriously? I just asked you a completely legitimate question - if you're going to tell other people feeding a horse before sedation is dangerous, then some information on WHY would be nice. Not just because "my vet said so."


Because last time I was asked a legitimate question on a similar thread, I gave my full and truthful answer, and was then shot down for 'trolling' and 'causing trouble' because my answer was not what a few posters wanted to hear. Hence, I am therefore leaving this thread, as I cannot be bothered with political matters and personal snipes. 

Cakemom, not your fault at all  Good luck with your horse tomorrow


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I am at a complete loss as to what on earth you're even talking about. This has nothing to do with politics - if you HAVE a genuine answer, then OFFER it so we can ALL be more educated. If you don't, then you probably shouldn't be telling people things until you've fully researched them.

It has zero to do with politics and everything to do with giving out accurate and helpful information. If I am doing something wrong, I would love insight as to WHY.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> If I am doing something wrong, I would love insight as to WHY.


The only thing you have done wrong is use purple font that with the sun glare on my screen is hard to read :lol: . 

I thought it was a good question and I was looking forward to the answer.



I have heard vets tell people with pet rats to not feed them before surgery too. Which is actually not good practice either. It is just such a common thing to say that sometimes it is not thought out.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, it's not a guttural pouch issue, it's bad sinus issues. Another month of uniprim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad your tests have helped you figure out what is going on. 

Fingers crossed they resolve quickly.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The only thing you have done wrong is use purple font that with the sun glare on my screen is hard to read :lol: .
> 
> I thought it was a good question and I was looking forward to the answer.
> 
> ...


ROFL, sorry! :lol: Twenty lashes with a wet noodle for me!

I honestly was just never aware of any issues with feeding and sedation. Our horses are always sedated for teeth floating, and of multiple vets and horse dentists used, we've never been told not to feed beforehand. You just can't feed for a good hour or more after sedation because they don't chew properly and end up choking.

Oh, this is EXTREMELY interesting - I found this from an actual vet manual where it states fasting for 12 hours is no longer common as it causes undue stress on the horse. Apparently feeding can cause compromise on the ventilation? I don't know enough about it to understand, but according to the manual it states they commonly allow free choice food and water even before major surgery and full anesthesia. 

AAEVT's Equine Manual for Veterinary ... - Google Books


----------

